# Tecumseh 6.0hp ohv starting problem



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Tecumseh 6.0hp ohv engine with a pull cord starter on a ride on mower. It runs really well and I have had no trouble with it up till now. When I try to start it, it nearly rips my fingers off, but when it starts it runs OK. Is there an automatic decompression widget thing thats not working, wrong valve settings or something else? I would appreciate any suggestions at all. Also if the velves need adjusting what would be the feeler guage gap?
It"s Service Number is 740043 or 695244A
Model No OV 195 EA
DOM 05137 DLO 189
Engine Family STPXS 1951 AC
Disp 195cc

Hope this might help as I"m a new but enthusiastic starter with small engines. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

A sheared flywheel key would have the symptoms you describe,BUT,you say it runs pretty good once started.I would look at the valve adjustment as a possible cause.The valves are set to .004 on both.Here is a link to the service manual(page 83 for valve adjustment info).Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks I will look up the manual and also re-set the valves and look at the flywheel key.
Will post the result.


----------



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

Re'set valves to .004, cleaned carb'. Started first time no problems, runs well. thanks for all the advice, would never have thought of re'setting the valves. Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good Job!:thumbsup: We all learn something new every day!


----------

